# ITS ICH!!!!



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

The title explains all of it...
Is there any special kind of medicine that I need???
i need to know tonight, so that I can run to some place to get it, I dont want it to spread to any more of my caribas or red belly.
So could someone please tell me what I need...
K thanks!!!!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Salt and temp,will be gone fast if that is indeed what it is.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=22679


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

okie dokie.
Ill add about 20 tsps tonight....
and raise the temp...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

scroll bout 1/4 of the way down *for more info*


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sorry too lazy, and just added about 30-40 tsps of salt, and raised the temp up 4 degrees, so in the morn it should be around 86*...
By when should it be gone?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

i just looked freez and thanks for da info!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well it's too late now but in the future you really shouldn't add all the salt at once but instead spread it over a few days. As for how long to clear up, I would think two weeks at most but you'll probably start seeing results sooner than that.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Ok thanks!
Now my ternetzi, and my caribas have cleared up!
Only 1 cariba has a little bit of it.
Its going away though!
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

umm they are just about gone, I came home from school today, and i only see like 2 spots on my terns tail fin compared to how many was on there!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Serygo said:


> umm they are just about gone, I came home from school today, and i only see like 2 spots on my terns tail fin compared to how many was on there!


 keep an eye one em for at least another week cause ich lives in a cycle

and that sh*t aint gonna be gone over night.

just keep doin what your doin for the next few days


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Serygo said:
> 
> 
> > umm they are just about gone, I came home from school today, and i only see like 2 spots on my terns tail fin compared to how many was on there!
> ...


 he is correct. the ich is still in the water so make sure you stick with it so you kill it in it multiplying cycle.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Make sure you sanitize all your equipment too, python, pails , nets ,etc


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

okie dokie, ill add a little more each night...
i didnt last night, but will it be ok if I just skip one night?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Make sure to do daily 20% water changes with gravel vacumming to get out the ich spores as well.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I have been trying my best, because its kinda hard to drain a 200 gallon tank and refill it every day, with school, and upkeep of all my other tanks.
ok...
ill try to get rid of the ich as soon as possible (asap)...


----------

